# The world's stupidest person



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok i found this site and I could spend all day telling whats wrong with each and everyone of these but I don't have time to do that!! All i have to say is has this guy ever heard of magic? and note the copywrite dates of LotR and all the things he said LotR copied... yah lotR copied harry Potter... sure- I guess some people just really aren't smart at all he's not very perceptive either... http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/film/50reasons.html Read this tho to cheer u up! Thank god for whoever wrote this one- http://lotr50reasons.web1000.com/ ok just had to pass these along! Lemme know what you think!!!


----------



## Saucy (Feb 18, 2003)

*thank you for not being modest*

i love this sight and there are some nice people on it but yes there also some stupid people too!
then again remember my friend we all have our momments!


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

Yah i know! I just was angered easily after I read that and I guess the guy just really isn't that observant. or he wrote this late at nite. Or without thinking. Yes there could be many reasons!


----------



## Talierin (Feb 18, 2003)

these are parodies... they're being stupid ON PURPOSE!


----------



## Aerin (Feb 18, 2003)

As Tal said, they're parodies; and as such, they are rather quite funny.


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

the more I think about it the funnier it gets....


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

wow how can somebody be so negative and stupid if u don't got the facts then don't say it at all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oren (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't think they are being stupid, they are just stating what they see as the facts. This person has a right to express his/her opinion, and it doesn't have to be what other ppl think...


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh God, no. How can you take it seriously? No one would be that stupid on purpose.

It is a JOKE! 

There's a thread about this site somewhere else. I can't remember which section, I'm too tired to think straight. The guy that wrote this will actually be a Tolkien fan, believe it or not. And note the name of the site, www.*pointlesswasteoftime*.com . If that doesn't give it away, well.


----------



## moon cloud (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to be blunt but it's 1am and I've eaten 5 mini muffins so I'll just say exactly what I think. Posts responding in outrage to this particular parody are even funnier then the actual thing. I swear, the amount of times I've read threads about those '50 reasons'! And all the threads are the same! It's started off by somebody who didn't get it, then a few other people who didn't get it reply, equally outraged, and then everybody else comes in and laughs and says "It's a joke! Duh!".

Sorry for being so rude. I'm just getting tired of seeing the same post on every lotr message board.


----------



## Oren (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, it's kind of obvious that he is a tolkien fan! I mean, what kind of stupid idiot would look up all those facts, just to be all like a jerk about it??? Tho, he dies write an apology to all tolkien fans who are upset at his writing. It's at the bottom of the page somewhere... Even tho it is kind of a joke, he still believes in most of the things that he wrote...


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Oren _
> *Even tho it is kind of a joke, he still believes in most of the things that he wrote... *


 Some of them are actually true. Like the Uruk-hai being a cross between a couple of things and the French. The first time I read that I couldn't stop laughing. Infact, it was so good I can't remember the full quote.

And the one about Elves being clearly gay. Also great!


----------



## Oren (Feb 24, 2003)

Yea, lol, some of them are really good!


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Feb 24, 2003)

Even though form reading this post I know what you people are talking about I think that The president of the most powerful place in the world is the stupidest man that ever lived...seeyah I got to get out of the way before a bomb drops on my head.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *I think that The president of the most powerful place in the world is the stupidest man that ever lived *


 No, you're mistaken. Tony Blair is just _Prime Minister_ of the UK, not _President_. So really your post should read as so - 


> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf (edited by Craig) _
> *I think that The Prime Minister of the most powerful place in the world is the stupidest man that ever lived *


You see, now it's better


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Feb 25, 2003)

You are right but it is pretty close minus the fact that Britain does not have much power.....


----------



## Turin (Feb 26, 2003)

Did anyone get to read his review on TTT I was laughing so hard I couldn't bare to read it. Its amazing how stupid people can get.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *You are right but it is pretty close minus the fact that Britain does not have much power..... *


 What? I think we do. Arguably the 2nd most powerful in the world. And I ask you this, what kind of state would the world be in now if the Bush didn't have Blair restraining him and negotiating with Europe? Exactly.


----------



## balrog (Mar 1, 2003)

Those links were definately silly...LOL


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Mar 1, 2003)

What holding Bush sack Blair is all over Bush 

and China is next in line for the I-own-the-world-thrown...Britains already had its turn/


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Mar 2, 2003)

That first link was really quite a funny parody. I laughed all the way through.
What is really sad is the lack of humor that the second link portrayed. Surely he couldn't have taken that all seriously!

But, now the commentors at the end of that guy's review (first link-but NOT the PWOT Forum) really are the little ORCS of the world - very destructive natures. Maybe they were just jealous because the movies showed them in a bad light.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *What holding Bush sack Blair is all over Bush
> 
> and China is next in line for the I-own-the-world-thrown...Britains already had its turn/ *


Any chance of a translation on that first sentence? I have no idea whatsoever as to what you are trying to say. Sorry.

China isn't. They may be very large, but they are not strong enough. The don't have the experience we do.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 13, 2003)

wow. its a good thing someone's neck wasnt newhere near me. i cooled down after i read yall's posts. Ur prob rite. it had to be a tolkien fan, no one else would really be able to come up w/ that. wut would i do w/o you guys?  newayz on a lil bit more serious subject, DO NOT BASH BUSH UNLESS YOU LIVE IN THE USA. ok didn't mean to get into that. i'm soooooooooo opionated about this whole war thing. i hate saddam hussien. he and all his offspring can burn in hell.


----------



## spirit (Mar 13, 2003)

haaa ahaaa. this is funny. dunno y sum ppl dont find if funny


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *haaa ahaaa. this is funny. dunno y sum ppl dont find if funny *



Come again?


----------



## spirit (Mar 13, 2003)

nothin
i have a weird sense of humour
i was laughin at something else


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 14, 2003)

Any chance of speaking in proper English? I mean, it isn't exactly hard to type properly. And it's so much easier to read!

I don't know if Ol'gaffer there was meaning he didn't follow what you were saying (being from Finland, and therefore not a native English speaker) or that what you said made no sense anyway, but the point is that if people like me who've been speaking English all our lives can't follow this chatspeak, how's someone who doesn't speak English natively supposed to cope?


----------



## spirit (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Any chance of speaking in proper English? I mean, it isn't exactly hard to type properly. And it's so much easier to read!
> *



sorry. i will talk like a posh censoredwipe if that is the way you would like to talk.

and i a sorry because i am not a good writer. a 5 year old can do better than me


Lets watch the language shall we.
Thank you

RD


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey, language, I thought that was the kind of thing frowned upon by Mods?

It's not posh, it's the language we speak. This isn't a chat room, so it's an idea to at least make an effort, seeing as a lot of people will judge you by the way you type.

Fair enough if you aren't very good at typing, but all that chatspeak really gets my goat, or so to speak. Full words are definately preferable


----------



## spirit (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry about the language. and i will try okay, to talk like normal.

shall we get back to the topic now?


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 19, 2003)

Cheers, spirit. So, as to get back on topic... I can conclude that the guy that made that site is not the stupidest person in the world. I could name quite a few people with a lower IQ than him


----------



## spirit (Mar 20, 2003)

well i have to say that is true. i cant think of some people at the moment.


----------



## Annushka (Mar 20, 2003)

Maybe that was a joke. But the man didn`t know well enough what he was talking about. For example: about the size of the Ring. Didn`t he know that the Ring is supposed to fit the hand that is wearing it? The <Racism> part is absurd. Why do people love to find such things anywhere possible, even if it has nothing to do with it??


----------



## spirit (Mar 20, 2003)

yea...he probably has nothing to do in his spare time. probably settin up viruses and stuff like that!!!
*shrug*


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 20, 2003)

Didn't either of you read the first couple of pages of this thread? And I'm sure I've said this before, but

*IT'S A JOKE!* 

The guy is obviously a Rings fan, and there's even a disclaimer attached to the page saying he's not being serious.

Argh!


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Mar 20, 2003)

if u read the other of that piece's disclaimer it doesn't say it was "just a joke". All it says is... "My LotR article, meant to be a private opinion expressed between the few friends and family who read my personal website...". This is NOT saying that he was jk and it was a joke. He's saying its just his personal opinion and he didnt mean to offend anybody. He never once says in this that it was a joke. http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/film/lotrapology.html If there is somewhere in there that does state that please let me know but i'm pretty sure i didnt miss it!! -just a note-


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, so may be it doesn't say in the apology (I haven't read it for months), but it's made obvious. You'd have to be quite, um, stupid, to think the whole article was meant to be anything more than a joke. And I don't think anyone can argue otherwise.

And yes, I think I may have to rate it


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Mar 27, 2003)

I guess a lot of people didn't think it was a joke. Gee, i wonder why...umm...maybe because IT WASN'T FUNNY!

Hey, I have read a good deal of things making fun of LOTR and as long as they're funny, i don't see anything wrong with it. Back at my other forum i go to I even re-wrote the script and yes, i made fun of some parts.....but this guy didn't strike me as funny in the slightest....


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, I guess some of us just have differing senses of humour. I found it hilarious.


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 19, 2005)

*An OUTRAGE!*

If you want to see how cheeky people can get to insult the Lord of the Rings check this page out.

http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/film/50reasons.html 

I can't believe that the man who wrote that thought that the LotR books are a remake of the movies, _instead of the movies being a remake of the books._ 
-Ingolmo


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*

That was HILARIOUS!



> Liv Tyler's character is seen easily defeating *nine strong supernatural beings*, even though she is clearly *a woman.*




Ooh! Cheap shot!


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*

Anyone ever heard about "irony"?


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*



Arvedui said:


> Anyone ever heard about "irony"?


Certainly. As above; once the kids are off to school and Aragorn's kinging somewhere, Queen Arwen vacuums the palace and does the irony.


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*

ROFL   
Brilliant reply!


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*



Hammersmith said:


> Certainly. As above; once the kids are off to school and Aragorn's kinging somewhere, Queen Arwen vacuums the palace and does the irony.


 
oh man that was good...i almost fell out of my chair haha


----------



## Elorendil (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*

Wow. That was... interesting. Interesting and funny, in a sad sort of way, at the same time. The stupidity of some people never ceases to amuse me. Honestly, this person obviously has no real grasp on what LotR is!


----------



## Alatar (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*



> The wise old wizard character was stolen from Harry Potter


Ha.
Dude gandalf was written 60 years before harry potter.
and


> return of the king already have the novelization out in paperback.


yeh it was out in 1955.

The writer of that is a idiot.
No really he is.
He is.
And he is racist towards the french.
someone should go to his house and yell... well its a public forum so i can not express my true fellings on this matter.The writer of that is a idiot,will do for now.


----------



## Varda35 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*

I really hope that was written by an angry and bitter person who dislikes Tolkien and thought he was being funny...because it's just too horrifying and sad for me to think that this person actually believes what they wrote....either way it's sort of amusing in its stupidity.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*



ingolmo said:


> If you want to see how cheeky people can get to insult the Lord of the Rings check this page out.
> 
> http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/film/50reasons.html
> 
> ...



Believe it. God must love fools: She made so many of them...

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*

*shakes head* amazing. I think its an initiantion requirement for every new TTF member to find that site, post an enraged thread, and be told several times (after gaining another few outraged hangers-on) that it is all IN FUN.


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*



Alatar said:


> Ha.
> Dude gandalf was written 60 years before harry potter.
> and
> yeh it was out in 1955.
> ...



Atleast someone seems to know what they're saying.
-Ingolmo


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: An OUTRAGE!*



Arvedui said:


> Anyone ever heard about "irony"?



Ironical but insulting.
-Ingolmo


----------

